# CleanDetail - Black Alfa romeo giulietta dealer de-swirl & Ceramic Protection



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

*









Yorkshire Based Detailing Services

Here we have a brand new Alfa romeo giulietta. With Just over 3k on the clock the customers vehicle was in the dealer for a warranty repair. Anyway, they were given a free Machine Car Wash. (yes i know. Cringe....)

Anyway, as you can imagine this was somewhat sacrilege.

Here is the Alfa when it arrived.





































First she was rinsed off, then Snow Foamed.










After a nice snow foam bath, she was rinsed off again. Then sprayed with Citrus pre-wash before been rinsed again...

Using the 2bm a wash was given using Supernatural shampoo and the good old wookies fist! (keeps your hand nice and warm too!)

Again, rinsed, de-tar'd with Tardis and Iron-X was applied.

Wheels then cleaned using Bilberry wheel cleaner, Iron-x applied to the wheels again.

Here is the vehicle before a clay bar.
































































As you can see from the above, not many cars this age have this amount of swirls....

The Vehicle was then Clayed using an Autoglym Clay bar and DoDo Juice born slippy.

Now, here for a test patch to make sure i'm happy with the pad and compound.... I'll let the results speak for them self.










Further inspections reveal an previously damaged rear bumper and a nice mark on the front.



















Rear










Some Enhancement shots.










Above looking a little greasy.

Once the enhancement was finished, the paint, plastic and windows (once cleaned) were ready for the Ceramic. Tyres then dressed and inside was given a once over.....

Here are some shots of the finished article.... I'll let the photos speak for them self.


















































































Thanks for reading!

If you fancy a Ceramic Coat at cost, please read this Thread. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3218815#post3218815​*


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

nice work


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

love the machined square... :lol:

great work :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice work there, is shocking see car with 3k on the clock in that condition, i bet the owner was very happy.

What polish and pad did you use, plus how long does the ceramic coating last.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

How do they get a car this young into such a mess???

Cracking job guys... lovely finish...


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice work there, is shocking see car with 3k on the clock in that condition, i bet the owner was very happy.
> 
> What polish and pad did you use, plus how long does the ceramic coating last.


I used a mix of Scholl & 3M. The ceramic coat has a warranty of 5 years, but does last around 7 years.



ford nut said:


> How do they get a car this young into such a mess???
> 
> Cracking job guys... lovely finish...


Cheers! just goes to show machine car wash's are such a danger to new paint....


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great job


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Amazing transformation, nothing like black looking its best. I think those Alfa's are gorgeous but I'm still not convinced on their reliability. The dealers really butchered that one, good work. Bet the owner had a grin like a Cheshire cat


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice work and car. 

Fish


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Nick


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lovely job :thumb:
Bet the owner was well pleased!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy.


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

nice job:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing job, hard to believe the amount of swirls just from one wash! Was the paint fairly soft?

Looks stunning in the afters, love that shot of the rear 3/4 with the reflection of the workshop in the boot, looks so glassy and shiny! Cracking work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround...the shine and reflections is amazing..


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Top job Nick, was it our local Alfa dealer that did the butchering?


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work there


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Bowler said:


> Top job Nick, was it our local Alfa dealer that did the butchering?


 

I cant really say. but am sure the number plate details could give it away

Thanks again for the replys.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

3K on the clocks and plenty of abuse so far. Well done Nick.Nice work.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice results


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice work, Nick.

I really like your premises as well. Very neat and defined.... professional looking. :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Spirit Detailing said:


> Nice work, Nick.
> 
> I really like your premises as well. Very neat and defined.... professional looking. :thumb:


Cheers dude!

Took a while to get it how i wanted but were getting there. still doing the odd bit of DIY here and there.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Superb transformation, stunning job!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Reflections are amazing. Love these cars. Can't believe the car only has 3K miles on it with that much swirling :doublesho


----------



## johnny1 (Nov 20, 2010)

*fantastic job !*

fantastic job ! I do hope the dealer paid for the detail :doublesho


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Great job there, I would of hit the roof if my car looked like that.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah, me too! The dealer did end up paying though which is good.

ATB
NIck


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Jesus, that paintwork was shocking!! Fantastic turnaround on a gorgeous Alfa!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Bloomin' Lovely!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again for the comments. Its what makes doing these write ups worth while.

ATB
NIck


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice Nick and it´s a shame almost 90% of the cars came like that when delivered new to their owners.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like a 2.0d Veloce in Solid Black. I had one of those for a short while. The Solid colours can swirl quite easily.
Looks great now!


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice love the black always great depth of finish


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers Mark,

The Depth with the Ceramic are always awesome. Photos just dont really show it :-(


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Any more information on the ceramic coat? Reviews etc beading shots


----------

